# Sky Online: Offerta, Prezzi, dove e come si vede. Pacchetti.



## admin (3 Aprile 2014)

E' disponibile Sky Online, il nuovo servizio fruibile via internet senza bisogno di parabole e decoder (ne avevamo già parlato qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/sky-online-prezzi-e-servizi-demand-cinema-serie-tv-sport-vt15357.html ). 


Cos'è Sky Online? E' un servizio pensato per chi NON è cliente Sky e vuole imparare a conoscerlo. Si può scegliere di pagare mese per mese o acquistare singoli eventi. Non ci sono vincoli contrattuali.


Dove e come si vede Sky Online?

Si può vedere da Pc, Mac, Tablet, Smart Tv e Console. Insomma, da tutti quei dispositivi che si connettono ad internet.


Offerta e Prezzi:


Pacchetto Cinema: 19,90 euro al mese. Comprende:



Oltre 500 film on Demand con 10 nuovi film a settimana
8 canali Sky Cinema per soddisfare tutti i gusti e Sky TG24
Anche in lingua originale
Guarda tutti i film che vuoi con un unico Ticket mensile
Paghi mensilmente e disattivi il rinnovo automatico quando vuoi, fino a 24 ore prima dalla scadenza del periodo di visione


Pacchetto Serie Tv: 9,90 euro al mese. E comprende:



Circa 30 Serie TV, con gli ultimi episodi delle Serie TV americane del momento e interi cofanetti per non perderti mai più neanche un episodio
3 canali dedicati alle Serie TV (Fox, Fox Life, Fox Crime) e Sky TG24
Anche in lingua originale
Accesso illimitato con un unico Ticket mensile
Paghi mensilmente e disattivi il rinnovo automatico quando vuoi, fino a 24 ore prima dalla scadenza del periodo di visione


Ticket eventi singoli (acquistabili pagando solo l'evento che si vuole guardare) per 



UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League ,Formula 1, MotoGP, Mondiali FIFA 2014, Bundesliga e tanti altri eventi di tennis, rugby e golf
Tutti gli eventi in diretta
Paghi partita per partita o acquisti gli eventi multi-giorno


In questo momento c'è una promozione che permette di guardare, ad 1 euro, i pacchetti Cinema e Serie tv per 7 giorni.


Sito: skyonline.it


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2014)

Interessante, magari mi prendo il pacchetto dove c'è moto gp e Formula 1.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Interessante, magari mi prendo il pacchetto dove c'è moto gp e Formula 1.



No, non è un pacchetto. Solo aventi acquistabili singolarmente


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2014)

Impossibilità di abbonarsi al pacchetto sport, prezzi singoli eventi ridicoli (15 euro GP del Bahrein )...che se lo tengano


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Impossibilità di abbonarsi al pacchetto sport, prezzi singoli eventi ridicoli (15 euro GP del Bahrein )...che se lo tengano




In effetti, sono abbastanza fuori di melone. 


Ma se la gente sta inviando disdette su disdette, un motivo ci sarà.

Sky Online, a questi prezzi, credo si rivelerà un flop.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Online, a questi prezzi, credo si rivelerà un flop.



Guarda se mettevano 30 euro al mese per la sola Serie A con possibilità di disdetta mensile, io che non ho mai messo la parabola e mai la metterò, i soldi glieli davo anche domani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> [*]UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League ,Formula 1, MotoGP, Mondiali FIFA 2014, Bundesliga e tanti altri eventi di tennis, rugby e golf



qualcuno sa il prezzo per questi?

Cmq godo che stanno perdendo clienti, c'è gente che paga 75 euro al mese dai...


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa il prezzo per questi?
> 
> Cmq godo che stanno perdendo clienti, c'è gente che paga 75 euro al mese dai...



Champions League 10 euro a partita
Europa League 8 euro a partita
F1 15 euro a gran premio
Bundesliga 5 euro a partita
il tutto *NON HD*


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Champions League 10 euro a partita
> Europa League 8 euro a partita
> F1 15 euro a gran premio
> Bundesliga 5 euro a partita
> il tutto *NON HD*


Ridicoli,sarà un flop assurdo. 

Io ho recentemente rinnovato il contratto Sky facendo il pacchetto "Home Pack" (credo si chiami cosi) dove ho tutto Sky in Hd,telefono fisso tutto gratuito verso i fissi e 60min gratis vs i cellulari e internet super (...) veloce. Pago un 80ina al mese,comunque tantissimo,ma non ho alternative...! Li odio,chiamano ogni 30-40 giorni per farmi offerte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Champions League 10 euro a partita
> Europa League 8 euro a partita
> F1 15 euro a gran premio
> Bundesliga 5 euro a partita
> il tutto *NON HD*



stanno bruciati


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Aprile 2014)

Un pacchetto Mondiali l'avrei fatto di sicuro...


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2014)

Probabilmente il servizio pian piano si evolverà, non penso che si limiterà solo a questo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Aprile 2014)

Le partite del Mondiale le metteranno a 10 euro secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (30 Luglio 2015)

In arrivo i pacchetti "Squadra del cuore". Secondo quanto riportato da vari siti dal prossimo primo agosto sarà possibile acquistare ad un prezzo di 99 euro il ticket di tutte le partite di Serie A della propria squadra. L'offerta è limitata a soli 8 club di A: Fiorentina, Genoa, Juventus, Milan, Napoli, Lazio, Inter e Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Luglio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In arrivo i pacchetti "Squadra del cuore". Secondo quanto riportato da vari siti dal prossimo primo agosto sarà possibile acquistare ad un prezzo di 99 euro il ticket di tutte le partite di Serie A della propria squadra. L'offerta è limitata a soli 8 club di A: Fiorentina, Genoa, Juventus, Milan, Napoli, Lazio, Inter e Roma.



Sbaglio o sono gli stessi 8 club di Premium...?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o sono gli stessi 8 club di Premium...?



Si, sono gli stessi.


----------



## Gas (30 Luglio 2015)

Bah, non hanno capito che su internet devono fare i prezzoni se vogliono vendere.
Giusto per fare un esempio TIM per i suoi abbonato ha proposto Serie A TIM a 29€ per vedere l'intero campionato, 5 € per abbonarsi un mese e 2,69€ se si fa solo una settimana, sono prezzoni ed infatti io per lo scorso campionato l'ho fatto al volo e mi sono visto tutte le partite sul tablet.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Agosto 2015)

Sono matti, avessero fatto un pacchetto solo Champions a 120 euro all'anno nessuno sarebbe passato a Premium.


----------

